# FIRST CYCLE on Letrozole/Femara!



## MrsCompass

Hello All - It's my first cycle on Letrozole. My Dr prescribed me 2.5mg and I'm to take daily for 5 days (CD#3 - CD#8). My day #1 on femara was lastnight. I took it at 8pm. So far, no side effects. I felt some slight hot flashes this morning but other than that .. so far ... so good. 

Anyone else on Letrozole???


----------



## cooch

I take 10mg on cd3. It gives terrible headaches. I was told to take it before breakfast time also. x


----------



## readyformore

I did it a few cycles ago. I was on 2.5 mg on cd 3-7. 

It gave me a headache for 10 days straight and bad pms.

Good to hear that you haven't noticed any side effects yet. Hopefully you won't!

Good luck.


----------



## MrsCompass

My Cycle Monitoring started yesterday, which was my CD#3. The Nurse said I didn't have cysts and I have 15 follies on each ovaries. So, no cysts .. does that mean I don't have PCOS anymore?

(I should have asked the Nurse. I'll ask again on Friday when I go back for another day of monitoring)


----------



## Shareena

I am on 2.5mg letrozole cd(3-7)
I am on Cd3 and just took my first dose today
I am doing IUI this cycle


----------



## MrsCompass

Hi Shareena - I noticed youre from Brampton. I'm from GTA East. 

Yesterday was my Day #2 on Letrozole - I guess our cycles are not far. My Doctor wanted to do monitor my cycle first and time intercourse before proceeding to IUI. This is our first cycle. Fingers Crossedx.

Ladies - when did they symptoms start? Since, I'm not feeling any, I'm paranoid that it might not be working? Or should I just really consider myself lucky? lol


----------



## Chiles

GL!!!!!


----------



## Charisse28

Good Luck, my first cycle on Femara seems to be a bust, as I'm on CD20 and no O. Going to do 7.5mg when my cycle starts in December.


----------



## Chiles

Think af is on rhe way!!!! Cycle 2!!!! O


----------



## Chook

I start my first fermara tablet tomorrow after two rounds of Clomid. I'm taking it day 4 to 9. Good luck and fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## Shareena

Mrs.Compass ,

I am seeing Dr.Physelman at Markham fertility clinic... who r u seeing ?? 
I had my baseline ultrasound and they found two cysts and my doctor said v might have to cancel the IUI this cycle :(

However, I have another ultrasound next Thursday hopefully the cyst would have shrunk or v have to do TI as well

I am kind of disappointed because i was looking forward to this cycle

As for symptoms i am just getting headaches and i am not sure whether its from letrozole or something else also i feel cramps in my ovaries already 

Good Luck ladies


----------



## MrsCompass

Last day of Femara tonight!!! I go in for an u/s and blood test tomorrow morning. I'll let you know how and what femara does to my body ... :)


----------



## MrsCompass

Hi Shareena - I didn't see your previous post. I just saw it now. Yikes! I'm seeing Dr. Williams at Rougehill. I wanted to your Doctor but she is out of my way but I heard nothing but good things about her. My neighbour is also waiting to see your Doctor. :)
That's a long way for you, too eh? From Brampton to Markham? 

And I'm very sorry to hear about the cyst. What is TI?

I went in today for my monitor. I finished my letrozole last night. Here's the findings:
Left: 1.0mm
Right: 0.7mm

I'm going back on Sunday for another monitor.


----------



## MKHewson

MrsCompass said:


> Hi Shareena - I noticed youre from Brampton. I'm from GTA East.
> 
> Yesterday was my Day #2 on Letrozole - I guess our cycles are not far. My Doctor wanted to do monitor my cycle first and time intercourse before proceeding to IUI. This is our first cycle. Fingers Crossedx.
> 
> Ladies - when did they symptoms start? Since, I'm not feeling any, I'm paranoid that it might not be working? Or should I just really consider myself lucky? lol

HI there, I am GTA central, I am on letrozole 7.5mg, day 4-8 and metformin 1500mg. I am symptom free really. It is nothing like life on clomid lol. I was on it last year, got pregnant in March 2010, sadly MC May @ 11.5 weeks. I am very optimistic about it, was pregnant quick, and no side effects. I am hoping for a BFP soon


----------



## MrsCompass

Hi MK!!! Sorry about your loss. I m/c'd in September too :( Here's to another BFP!
Do you know anything about Follicle sizes? Do you think mine are good?
Left: 1.0mm
Right: 0.7mm


----------



## Chiles

round 2 -femara 7.5 mg and injectables


----------



## MKHewson

MrsCompass said:


> Hi MK!!! Sorry about your loss. I m/c'd in September too :( Here's to another BFP!
> Do you know anything about Follicle sizes? Do you think mine are good?
> Left: 1.0mm
> Right: 0.7mm

Sounds like the left is, I do believe, once there close to 2mm it means they will release. Are you taking metformin, once I started that with the fermara I responded quick, and it took 5 days off my cycle.


----------



## Shareena

I took my last pill today and am on CD7, I don't get an ultrasound until CD13 to monitor the growth of the follicle and to see what is happening with the cysts

Mrs.Compass,

Yes Dr.Physelman is a fabulous doctor and i would recommend her to anyone ttc
TI means timed intercourse

As far follicle size you are still very early but looks like two follicles have started to grow which is a good thing

When is ur next ultrasound?? 

Good luck ladies ..baby dust to all


----------



## Chiles

Sorry I have been so brief ladies...Well Any who I am starting my femara tomorrow cd 5-9 and i will start injectables cd 6. My first cycle did not work. Just wanted to break it down some more and GL!!!


----------



## Chook

3 tablets down!!! No side affects so far. So much better then Clomid! Fingers crossed we all get out bfp's xox


----------



## MrsCompass

Chiles said:


> Sorry I have been so brief ladies...Well Any who I am starting my femara tomorrow cd 5-9 and i will start injectables cd 6. My first cycle did not work. Just wanted to break it down some more and GL!!!

Goodluck,Chiles!!! Tell us about your injectables when you do them!!! Baby dust!


----------



## Chiles

Thanks. Same to you and the other ladies. I will let you know how the injectables go. 

Mrs.Compass. about your question I think the follies has to be 18mm-20mm or in that range for trigger so um sure it has to get about that size to ovulate. But its still early!!! Grow Follies Grow!!!! GL!!!! Keep us updated!!!! Tons of Baby Dust!!!!


----------



## MrsCompass

Hello Ladies!!! I have massive headaches for about 48 hours now. I thought I passed the Letrozole side effects. I had my u/s and blood test done today ... the follies are growing :)
L: 1.1
R: 1.1
The nurse said the Letrozole is still working its magic on my body and it will continue to do so over the next few days. I go back on Wednesday (cycle day #13). 

P.S. I also feel a lot of twinges around my ovaries. feels funny. lol!


----------



## MrsCompass

MKHewson said:


> MrsCompass said:
> 
> 
> Hi MK!!! Sorry about your loss. I m/c'd in September too :( Here's to another BFP!
> Do you know anything about Follicle sizes? Do you think mine are good?
> Left: 1.0mm
> Right: 0.7mm
> 
> Sounds like the left is, I do believe, once there close to 2mm it means they will release. Are you taking metformin, once I started that with the fermara I responded quick, and it took 5 days off my cycle.Click to expand...


Hi MK!!! I am taking metformin 1500mg/day. I've been taking it for 5 months now. I got pregnant after 2 months but lost the little angel. How are you doing with the mets?


----------



## MKHewson

MrsCompass said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsCompass said:
> 
> 
> Hi MK!!! Sorry about your loss. I m/c'd in September too :( Here's to another BFP!
> Do you know anything about Follicle sizes? Do you think mine are good?
> Left: 1.0mm
> Right: 0.7mm
> 
> Sounds like the left is, I do believe, once there close to 2mm it means they will release. Are you taking metformin, once I started that with the fermara I responded quick, and it took 5 days off my cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi MK!!! I am taking metformin 1500mg/day. I've been taking it for 5 months now. I got pregnant after 2 months but lost the little angel. How are you doing with the mets?Click to expand...

The first few weeks were a challenge on the digestive system that's for sure. Now i am feeling great, it was really reflective on the change in my cycle. Before met, I would take 18-21 to OV. This cycle only took until my day 13ish ( we missed it during cycle monitoring because of how quick it was ). Sorry about your loss, I as well lost my first at 11.5 weeks. I am so ready for a BFP lol hopefully before the new year, if not 2012 will be my year. Good luck on getting your bfp soon.


----------



## MrsCompass

Even with metformin, my cycles are still long. I'm still trying to learn the pattern since my pregnancy loss. I'm hoping letrozole will shorten my cycles. My last cycle, I ovulated on CD#26!!!!


----------



## MKHewson

How many mg are you on, I am on 7.5 day 4-8.


----------



## MrsCompass

2.5mg per day - cycles 3-7. That's really low compare to yours ... hhhmmmm ... ???


----------



## sugarpuff

MrsCompass said:


> 2.5mg per day - cycles 3-7. That's really low compare to yours ... hhhmmmm ... ???

i was on 2.5mg cd2-6 - it worked for me ! i also ov'd pretty early on cd11 with that dose


----------



## cooch

My injections of HCG have been increased from CD12 to CD12 and Ovulation+3,5,7 and 9!!! I'm trying my 1st month after my last and having acupuncture. Please let everything fall into place this month. xBabydust xxx


----------



## MKHewson

MrsCompass said:


> 2.5mg per day - cycles 3-7. That's really low compare to yours ... hhhmmmm ... ???

Maybe they should up your amount, I know they like to that slowly giving you a higher ceiling of dosage. My Dr. does not exceed 7.5mg, so you can imagine my fear, first cycle post MC, and no OV. This is when it was decided to add metformin.


----------



## sugarpuff

Out of interest, has anyone heard about being given a single large dose of letrozole ? I was reading about it the other day, it seems that the chances of conceiving remained the same but it reduces side effects


----------



## MKHewson

sugarpuff said:


> Out of interest, has anyone heard about being given a single large dose of letrozole ? I was reading about it the other day, it seems that the chances of conceiving remained the same but it reduces side effects

I haven't experience any side effect from letrozole, minus the wicket AF i get now. Interesting thought though.


----------



## Chiles

sugarpuff said:


> Out of interest, has anyone heard about being given a single large dose of letrozole ? I was reading about it the other day, it seems that the chances of conceiving remained the same but it reduces side effects

I have read in other posts about it. And my RE has not mentioned that option, but I am satisfi
ed with the 5 days this cycle since I will be adding injectables ;)


----------



## cooch

sugarpuff said:


> Out of interest, has anyone heard about being given a single large dose of letrozole ? I was reading about it the other day, it seems that the chances of conceiving remained the same but it reduces side effects

That's what I'm on. 10mg of Letrozole/Femara on day 3 of cycles
.xx


----------



## MrsCompass

Interesting idea about larger dose... 
@sugarpuff ... I'm on cd11 as of today. Definitely no ov yet. We'll find out more on wednesday. Your baby is adorable!!!


----------



## wiiyyellow

The Nurse said I didn't have cysts and I have 15 follies on each ovaries. So, no cysts .. does that mean I don't have PCOS anymore?


----------



## Chiles

wiiyyellow said:


> The Nurse said I didn't have cysts and I have 15 follies on each ovaries. So, no cysts .. does that mean I don't have PCOS anymore?

Sorry,but no...cyst can come and go. There are also other factors that plays a role in pcos besides cysts. But the good thing is you dont have any!!! 30 follies wow, what dose were you taking??? You should get your :bfp: with all those follies!!!!


----------



## cooch

Its interesting how all the FS's do things differently. I had follicle tracking done after my first month of Femara with 10,000 shot of HCg on day 12 and it showed 1 great sized follie on the right, a small one on the right and a tiny one on the left. The next scan showed that the big one on the right had ovulated. My FS says they don't want lots of follies as it increases the chance of multiples (I wouldn't mind though).

Plus unless your going through IVF, you don't want to be overstimulated. Its kind of a waste of your egg reserve- is it not?? I may be wrong but, I don't think I'd be wanting to lose all those follies in one month on a regular basis. xx


----------



## MKHewson

Had my cd 11 u/s and blood work, appears a follicle is on the move LOL. My nurse will call likely after lunch to confirm levels.


----------



## MrsCompass

Had my u/s and bloodwork today, too. It's my CD#13.

R - 1.1
L - 1.4

I go back on Friday. Hopefully,they're closer to 2.0 and I can get my HCG shot.


----------



## MrsCompass

cooch said:


> Its interesting how all the FS's do things differently. I had follicle tracking done after my first month of Femara with 10,000 shot of HCg on day 12 and it showed 1 great sized follie on the right, a small one on the right and a tiny one on the left. The next scan showed that the big one on the right had ovulated. My FS says they don't want lots of follies as it increases the chance of multiples (I wouldn't mind though).
> 
> Plus unless your going through IVF, you don't want to be overstimulated. Its kind of a waste of your egg reserve- is it not?? I may be wrong but, I don't think I'd be wanting to lose all those follies in one month on a regular basis. xx

I definitely thought about this. I just need 1 good, healthy egg, right? So save the rest. :thumbup: But you would think, with 30 follicles, I would at least get 1 to mature and ovulate. I'm praying real hard ...


----------



## MrsCompass

MKHewson said:


> Had my cd 11 u/s and blood work, appears a follicle is on the move LOL. My nurse will call likely after lunch to confirm levels.

Do share!!! :)


----------



## MKHewson

MrsCompass said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> Had my cd 11 u/s and blood work, appears a follicle is on the move LOL. My nurse will call likely after lunch to confirm levels.
> 
> Do share!!! :)Click to expand...

I wasn't told exact measurements but I was told the magic should happen over the weekend, LOL. So I am happy this mean another successful cycle, lets hope for Christmas BFP


----------



## cooch

Fingers crossed, it sounds good. x


----------



## MrsCompass

MK! This is great news!!! I always hope that the "magic" happens on the weekend ... you can prep the mood better :) BABYDUST!!!!


----------



## Shareena

Hi ladies,

I had my ultrasound done today CD-13 and had a right follicle at 2.1cm and my lining is 7mm which i am happy about.

I have to go tomorrow to monitor the growth.

I guess our cycles are very close to each other. Good luck ladies !!


----------



## MrsCompass

Just came back from the doctor today. Good news and bad ... 

Rt side: 1 maturing follicle @ 1.1cm
Lt side: 2 maturing follicles @ 1.5cm 

Bad news: they're not growing as fast as I thought. The nurse doesnt seem to be concern about how the follicles are phasing. 
Good news: Left side .. uhm 2 follicles!!! 1 came out of nowhere!!!! Yippppeeeee!!!


----------



## Shareena

Hi Mrs.Compass,

I am happy to see that you have three follicles growing which is excellent. Its just a matter of them growing a little bigger which is not far 1.6 is almost there. Good luck.

AFM: I had my ultrasound and i only have one follicle which has grown now to 2.6cm. My doc has decided to go ahead with the IUI since the cysts have gone now. My IUI is tomorrow and i am so nervous. I pray this will work.

Good luck MK. Get busy this week end.


----------



## MrsCompass

Shareena - Goodluck tomorrow with the IUI!! I so want to see you get your BFP. This could be it :) I'm excited for you.


----------



## Shareena

Thank you Mrs.Compass for the luck. I need all i can get :)


----------



## Shareena

Hello ladies,

What's going on with everyone? This thread has gone quiet suddenly. Please update on your status girls.


----------



## MKHewson

Shareena said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> What's going on with everyone? This thread has gone quiet suddenly. Please update on your status girls.

Well I ov'd on the weekend, so will test on the 18th. I had an update visit with my fert Dr. and the good thing is ,I wont need to do the constant bloodwork. My cycle it super stable, and all i need now is to get pregnant LOL


----------



## MrsCompass

Hello Ladies!!! I was "busy", if you know what I mean. LOL! I O'd on Tuesday, December 6th and U/S confirmed that I released 2 eggs!!! I am now 2DPO and will be going back to the clinic on Wednesday, December 13th, to check my lining and then, on Sunday, December 18th for my pregnancy test (blood). I am praying hard for all of us!!!

Shareena - how did the IUI go?
MK - when do you get to POAS for HPT?

Cheers,


----------



## MKHewson

MrsCompass said:


> Hello Ladies!!! I was "busy", if you know what I mean. LOL! I O'd on Tuesday, December 6th and U/S confirmed that I released 2 eggs!!! I am now 2DPO and will be going back to the clinic on Wednesday, December 13th, to check my lining and then, on Sunday, December 18th for my pregnancy test (blood). I am praying hard for all of us!!!
> 
> Shareena - how did the IUI go?
> MK - when do you get to POAS for HPT?
> 
> Cheers,

 lol on Dec 18th, and I ov'd around the same time, we are on pretty much the same schedule LOL. Love it, kinda fun knowing someone is in the same spot. and whoohoo to 2 eggs, I went for US on Tuesday, and they said there was evidence on one egg from the left. I guess there must be evidence of OV left over??


----------



## Shareena

Hello Ladies,

IUI went great and I am getting a blood test done on Dec.16. This tww seems to feel so long.I wish i knew the results already.

All the best Mrs.Compass and MK 

We are going to test close to each other and hope we all get our BFP :)


----------



## Chook

I o'd on Monday!!! Bring on our christmas bfp!!! Good luck and fx for everyone.


----------



## Chiles

Hey ladies, 
My update is that I produced 15 follies on each ovary all less than 10mm (darn pcos). My u/s was on cd 13th. They stop stimulating me and we are canceling this cycle. We are now prepping for S0-IUI jan.... I will be at high risks for twins or more at this rate. There is a very low chance that we will conceive this month so dec 22nd after I confirm a negative hpt I will start provera. GL ladies!!!

Oh and the injectons was not bad at all. :) I did gonal f 75iu for 4 days this cycle. Next cycle I will be stimming longer and a higher dose. Idk if I will use femara again.


----------



## Charisse28

I am CD2 today and starting Femara 7.5mg tomorrow for 7 days. Hoping I have some mature follies by my follie scan on Dec.19th. FX'd for all of us!:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsCompass

Shareen - hoping for your bfp ... my fingers, toes and eyes are crossed for you!!! I hope you test positive and 2 days later, BFP's for MK and I :) That would be awesome!!!

MK ... we're on the same schedule! Hurry up December 18th. 

How are you ladies feeling? I had OV pains and I've never felt them before. I had them on Ovulation day and the day after ov day. I also think I felt the eggs released because I felt twinges on my left ovary. My breasts were sore on ov day and they still are.


----------



## MrsCompass

Chook said:


> I o'd on Monday!!! Bring on our christmas bfp!!! Good luck and fx for everyone.

Christmas BFP would be wonderful!!! Goodluck, Chook. When are you testing?


----------



## MrsCompass

Charisse28 said:


> I am CD2 today and starting Femara 7.5mg tomorrow for 7 days. Hoping I have some mature follies by my follie scan on Dec.19th. FX'd for all of us!:dust::dust::dust::dust:

Goodluck Charisse!!


----------



## MrsCompass

Chiles said:


> Hey ladies,
> My update is that I produced 15 follies on each ovary all less than 10mm (darn pcos). My u/s was on cd 13th. They stop stimulating me and we are canceling this cycle. We are now prepping for S0-IUI jan.... I will be at high risks for twins or more at this rate. There is a very low chance that we will conceive this month so dec 22nd after I confirm a negative hpt I will start provera. GL ladies!!!
> 
> Oh and the injectons was not bad at all. :) I did gonal f 75iu for 4 days this cycle. Next cycle I will be stimming longer and a higher dose. Idk if I will use femara again.

So sorry that this cycle didn't work out. Will you be going back to Chlomid? I'm not sure I understand ... why would you be high risk for twins or more?


----------



## Shareena

Hello ladies :)

I am so sorry that this cycle got cancelled for you Chiles. It's so weird what our pcos does to our bodies. I pray that the next cycle will go well for you. You know out of all the thirty maybe one or two might mature and you will still have a chance. Don't give up!

Good Luck Charise. I hope that you will have mature follies for you US.

Good luck Chook! Hope v all get our Christmas BFP!!

AFM: As far as symptoms goes i am having alot. I have been nauseous on and off, backache,headaches,Cold,twinges in my uterus,pain in bbs and have even fell dizzy at times. I hope these symptoms are of pregnancy and not femara.


----------



## Chiles

MrsCompass said:


> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> My update is that I produced 15 follies on each ovary all less than 10mm (darn pcos). My u/s was on cd 13th. They stop stimulating me and we are canceling this cycle. We are now prepping for S0-IUI jan.... I will be at high risks for twins or more at this rate. There is a very low chance that we will conceive this month so dec 22nd after I confirm a negative hpt I will start provera. GL ladies!!!
> 
> Oh and the injectons was not bad at all. :) I did gonal f 75iu for 4 days this cycle. Next cycle I will be stimming longer and a higher dose. Idk if I will use femara again.
> 
> So sorry that this cycle didn't work out. Will you be going back to Chlomid? I'm not sure I understand ... why would you be high risk for twins or more?Click to expand...

Thanks, I have come to peace with this cycle failing. As quoted "important consideration when comparing COH (controlled ovarian hyperstimulation)/IUI and IVF is the risk for higher order multiples (triplets or greater). Although both COH/IUI and IVF are associated with a multiple pregnancy rate near 30%, the risk for higher order multiples is greater with COH/IUI than with IVF. In IVF, we only transfer 2 to 3 embryos in most of our patients, while COH is usually associated with the ovulation of > 3 eggs."


----------



## Chiles

Shareena said:


> Hello ladies :)
> 
> I am so sorry that this cycle got cancelled for you Chiles. It's so weird what our pcos does to our bodies. I pray that the next cycle will go well for you. You know out of all the thirty maybe one or two might mature and you will still have a chance. Don't give up!
> 
> Good Luck Charise. I hope that you will have mature follies for you US.
> 
> Good luck Chook! Hope v all get our Christmas BFP!!
> 
> AFM: As far as symptoms goes i am having alot. I have been nauseous on and off, backache,headaches,Cold,twinges in my uterus,pain in bbs and have even fell dizzy at times. I hope these symptoms are of pregnancy and not femara.

Thanks!!!!! Hope u get your christmas bfp :)


----------



## MKHewson

I had wicket OV pains, I find since I added metformin all my hormonal and physical responses have been amplified. Mrs. C I hope this is our month, what a Christmas gift that would be, and funny enough I would a due date the day before my DH birthday. I was born the day before my Dads birthday LOL.


----------



## MrsCompass

MK! WOW, what a coincidence about birthday and probable due date. This would be amazing for your family! 

Do you ladies take your BBT? I do and I my temperature is going south .. I'm not sure what this means and I was pretty bummed about it this morning. 

I was telling my hubby, it would be nice that we all get preggers and we would all give birth at the same time ... we can all meet up for playdates around GTA! Hahaha!!! Maybe at Wonderland :) He said I was corny. bahahahaha!


----------



## MKHewson

MrsCompass said:


> MK! WOW, what a coincidence about birthday and probable due date. This would be amazing for your family!
> 
> Do you ladies take your BBT? I do and I my temperature is going south .. I'm not sure what this means and I was pretty bummed about it this morning.
> 
> I was telling my hubby, it would be nice that we all get preggers and we would all give birth at the same time ... we can all meet up for playdates around GTA! Hahaha!!! Maybe at Wonderland :) He said I was corny. bahahahaha!

LOL so true, we could go to Ontario Place even, such a sweet spot for younger kids. I don't do tempting at all, I have to say I don't understand how you do it LOL. I am going to pm you my full name if you have Facebook and want to you can add me.


----------



## MrsCompass

Hello Letrozole-Ladies - 

So ... today, I felt very uncomfortable at work. My pants were tighter than usual ... okay fine, VERY tight. I ignored it as I was pretty busy at work (and my occasional visit to BNB) but just kept adjusting my pants. It was so tight that the button was sinking into my belly. Ouch, right?! Yah - it was very uncomfortable. Again, I ignored it ... I just thought I am bloated from all the meds and this is normal. 

Well, I got home 15 minutes ago and DH welcomed me at the door and helped me take my winter jacket off. He noticed my stomach right away! He said, "Uhm, your stomach is huge!", and had a worried look on his face.

I looked down and I see why he looked worried. My stomach IS huge! My belly was relieved when I unbutton my pants. 

I just feel very bloated and my stomach is evidently bloated. My lower abdomen also feels tight. I'm also gassy (sorry TMI). 

My question is, do you have the same side effects from all of the medication we've been taken. So, I've taken/taking metformin, letrozole, hcgshots, progesterone suppositories. I'm sure it's too early for any BFP symptoms, so ... I don't think that is the case. But I'm just wondering if you are feeling the same thing? Is this a side effect of any of the medications mentioned above? I thought maybe the bloating is a side effect of the progesterone suppositories. 

My stomach is HUGE and it's pretty scary! DH is actually asking me to call the clinic to ask about this tomorrow morning. And DH does not over react over anything. My belly is just that big at the moment. LOL ... 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Tiffany231

Hi. I'm new to the group but I just wanted u to know that I've had the same side effects. Today is 13dpo and I took 20 mg of letrozole all on day 3. I gave myself 5 shots 1cc each of HCG every other day after ovulation. I felt the same as u...my belly was soooo bloated and I felt like I was going to pop out of my pants. I even went to the gym cause I thought I was gaining wait lol. My hubby noticed my stomach was swollen too. I switched the shots from my belly to my arm and it seemed to help. I am positive this is from the HCG. The bloating has gone away but not the gas (sorry for TMI). Just wanted to let u know u weren't alone. Good luck with ur cycle!!


----------



## MrsCompass

Thanks Tiffany and welcome to the group :) We need all of the Letrozole users so we can all share experiences like this one. 

I'm so glad that this is normal. My stomach is less bloated today and let's see how the day goes ... lol 

When do you test? Wishing you a bfp!


----------



## Tiffany231

Thanks for the reply! I already tested twice because I'm so impatient, LOL. Thursday morning I had a faint positive but didn't know if I still had any HCG in my system. I figured with only 1 cc and the last shot being 4 days ago, it would be out of my system. I called my Dr.'s office and spoke to a lady on the phone (not a doctor or nurse) cause mine was out of the office and she said the doctor says to wait 17dpo before you test cause you could get a false positive. Now that I think about it, I wonder if she meant those who had a trigger shot because I never told her my dosage. 

Anywho, I figured I would test again Friday morning and see if the line was any darker, but unfortunately, it was about the same and maybe even lighter so I don't know what to think. I'm out of HPT's so I didn't test this morning. I figre I will just wait until Monday morning if AF doesn't show up this weekend. I also had flu-like symptoms yesterday with a fever and had to stay home from work :( 

The only symptom I'm having now is my BB's are still a little sore but that's about it. I pray we both get our Christmas wish!! I've been married for 8 years and would LOVE to surprise my hub with a BFP for Christmas...we have wanted a baby for so long!


----------



## MrsCompass

Yes, agreed, BFP for Christmas would be wonderful. Im excited to know if you're pregnant. 

So ... Monday, I'm going to look out for your Big fat announcement. 
17 dpO is too long. I hope your clinics receptionist is wrong about that. Lol


----------



## cooch

I have taken 10,000 of HCG on CD12, then 2500 on ovulation 3,5,7&9. I have been told to wait until 19 days past ovulation as those who take a shot as late as 9 days after ovulation will get a faint positive 17 days after ovulation. If your line gets darker then your pregnant if it get lighter then your not. I'm going to try testing it out to see how long it takes.x


----------



## Kyoun009

Hi everyone, can I join in? This was my first month on femara, I took 2.5 mg cd3-7 and it is now cd 8. I go in for my ultrasound on Wednesday and then will also do the trigger shot and progesterone supplements. I am very nervous! 
I hope everyone still waiting gets their BFP for Christmas, I won't be testing till after, maybe a happy new year present tho!
Only side effects were headaches, and I have been a little bit crampy too. I have regular cycles but I don't think I ovulate on my own all the time.


----------



## MrsCompass

Hi KYoun!!! We have the exact same game plan. This cycle is my first one on letrozole, hcg shot and progesterone suppositories. I also took my 2.5 mg of letrozole daily on day 3 to 7. In the last 5 years my periods were regular but long and I didn't ovulate each cycle. 

It's nice to know that we're not going through this alone. It's more common than we think. But on the other hand, it sucks that it's this common. I have 7 more days before I can test. Ill be cheering for your bfp!!!


----------



## MrsCompass

cooch said:


> I have taken 10,000 of HCG on CD12, then 2500 on ovulation 3,5,7&9. I have been told to wait until 19 days past ovulation as those who take a shot as late as 9 days after ovulation will get a faint positive 17 days after ovulation. If your line gets darker then your pregnant if it get lighter then your not. I'm going to try testing it out to see how long it takes.x

I took my trigger shot on cd17. Mine would probably show positive then. What do they look for in blood test? Do you know?

I'm going in today to check my progesterone level.


----------



## Chook

Sorry for not replying sooner ladies but have been hectic getting ready for Christmas. I think I'm 7dpo as I had extreme o pain but ff has me at 5 dpo. I think I will start testing at 10dpo as I have tested positive for lupus and need to start clexane injections as soon as we can. I'm not very confident as I'm not having any symptoms. I had terrible heart burn straight after o with both my losses. I have my fingers crossed for everyone and I'm hoping you all get your bfp off Santa. Xox


----------



## Tiffany231

Well, I took another HPT (it was one of those digital ones, I think clear blue easy) and it was a BFN) :( I've never used that kind before, but it stated loud and clear "not pregnant." I thought I would like the blunt-ness...but it was kinda harsh, LOL. The weird thing is my BB's are getting more sore and AF still hasn't arrived. Today is day 30 and my cycles are usually 26-28 days. My hub says maybe my body is just screwed up from the meds and hormones. I felt cramping like I was going to start ALL weekend but nothing showed up. I'm sure my body is playing tricks on me, but I just wish this AF would show up so I can start over for pete's sake! Still praying for all you Letrozole ladies!!! We need babies!!


----------



## MrsCompass

Sorry, Tiffany. I thought you might be the first BFP on this thread. 
But until AF arrives, it ain't over. Hoping for your miracle ... :)


----------



## Tiffany231

You are so sweet....Thank YOU!


----------



## Kyoun009

MrsCompass said:


> Hi KYoun!!! We have the exact same game plan. This cycle is my first one on letrozole, hcg shot and progesterone suppositories. I also took my 2.5 mg of letrozole daily on day 3 to 7. In the last 5 years my periods were regular but long and I didn't ovulate each cycle.
> 
> It's nice to know that we're not going through this alone. It's more common than we think. But on the other hand, it sucks that it's this common. I have 7 more days before I can test. Ill be cheering for your bfp!!!

Hey mrscompass, thanks for replying back! Have you had any side effects from the hcg trigger shot? Also what was your dose? I see a lot of people have doses up to 1000 mcg. Mine is ovidrel 250mcg. I am excited/ nervous for my ultrasound on Wednesday. I just hope I can trigger Saturday because I work Thursday and Friday night shift ( I am a nurse). I will def have to starting planning my schedule better. Haha, hope your having a quick 2ww!


----------



## MrsCompass

HCG Trigger shot just made me feel very very bloated. 4 days after the shot, my stomach was swollen! It was pretty scary. lol 

No other symptoms from the trigger shot. They gave me 10,000UI (not sure what that means in comparison to yours). 

Are you doing u/s in between to check the size of your follicles?


----------



## siblingwishes

Hi Ladies,

I am starting Femara tomorrow! 5 mg/day for CD 3-7. I have a scan booked for Dec 21st (CD 11). I will take the Ovidrel trigger (250 mcg), then we are going to BD like crazy! I was supposed to have IUI, but our bloodwrok was incomplete for DH, so we will have to wait for next cycle for IUI (if we need it). I also take Metformin (just started), DHEA 75 mg, CoQ10 600 mg, Folic Acid, 5 mg, Vit D, Vit E, Vit B6B12 and low dose aspirin:wacko:


----------



## siblingwishes

Oh and I will have the progesterone gel after trigger as well


----------



## MrsCompass

Goodluck SiblingWishes!!! I surely hope you won't need to do the IUI. I'm hoping our miracle drug is Femara. LOL ... Keep us posted!


----------



## Kyoun009

As far as I know I will just have the one u/s to check how many and what size. Not sure if I will have to go back in if they are too small. I hope not! Have you had to do that before?


----------



## MrsCompass

I was at the clinic every other day, until I ovulated. It was a lot of visit ... not that I'm complaining or anything. Once I ovulated, I only had to go a week after and then a week after that is my pregnancy test which is this coming Sunday. 

I ovulated on CD#19 ... I'm currently researching what I can do to make me ovulate sooner and increase ewcm. 

Grow follies grow!!! You may find this weird but hubby and I were talking to the follies and one of my visits after the night we talked to the follies, the Nurse found a second mature follie in the left ovary. She was like, "Uhm, I'm not sure where this other one came from!" ... WEIRD I KNOW .. but true story. Hahaha ... talking to the follies worked. LMAO!


----------



## siblingwishes

Wow, well I hope I don't need that many visits to the RE as he is 5 hours away from where I live! I live near Pembroke, ON but on the Quebec side so I have to travel to Montreal for my appointments! Anyway, about to take my Femara - hope the SE aren't too bad!
Kyoun, when is your scan?


----------



## MKHewson

MrsCompass said:


> I was at the clinic every other day, until I ovulated. It was a lot of visit ... not that I'm complaining or anything. Once I ovulated, I only had to go a week after and then a week after that is my pregnancy test which is this coming Sunday.
> 
> I ovulated on CD#19 ... I'm currently researching what I can do to make me ovulate sooner and increase ewcm.
> 
> Grow follies grow!!! You may find this weird but hubby and I were talking to the follies and one of my visits after the night we talked to the follies, the Nurse found a second mature follie in the left ovary. She was like, "Uhm, I'm not sure where this other one came from!" ... WEIRD I KNOW .. but true story. Hahaha ... talking to the follies worked. LMAO!

I wonder if they up'd your dose would it change your cycle. I was on 7.5 previously, then once they added the metformin and my cycle changed from 18-22 days to day 13-15 lol. I havent been on Facebook yet to add you BTW.... I haven't forgotten lol


----------



## MrsCompass

Funny you say that, MK! I'm actually going to inquire about up'ing my dosage. It'd be nice to be "normal" with a 14th day ovulation. And when that happens ... I'll feel like a whole different woman! LMAO! 

I tried looking for you on FB but couldn't find you.


----------



## cooch

Hi, I'm on 10mg of Femara all taken day 3 of cycle. It has made me ovulate earlier by a couple of days!! xx


----------



## Kyoun009

Mrscompass- never underestimate the power of positive thinking! I will be praying for you this week.
Sibling wishes- my u/s is tomorrow. Ahhhh, so nervous, but not sure why. Have you had one before? 5 hrs is so far away! Thankfully I have one in the area. Good luck this week!


----------



## MrsCompass

Thank you KYoun! Positive thinking, coupled with prayers is very powerful. I am keeping faith. I woke up with a sore throat today and apparently it could be a bfp symptom!! Can you believe that?! Lol!


----------



## MrsCompass

siblingwishes said:


> Wow, well I hope I don't need that many visits to the RE as he is 5 hours away from where I live! I live near Pembroke, ON but on the Quebec side so I have to travel to Montreal for my appointments! Anyway, about to take my Femara - hope the SE aren't too bad!
> Kyoun, when is your scan?

Wow! That is quite the distance. But it's better than nothing. Montreal is such a beautiful city!


----------



## siblingwishes

Well day 2 on 5mg of Femara and so far so good, except that I have a head cold which is making me feel like crap, but I can deal with that.


----------



## Kyoun009

Hi everyone! Just gotnback from my scan. I had 8 follies on my right- 2 being 11mm and 7 follies on my left, the largest being 9mm. So I will go back for another scan sautrday morning (cd15) to see how they have grown. Are these kinda small? He mentioned increasing my dosage of femara to 5 mg next month. Does he already think I am out of luck this month? That stinks.


----------



## MKHewson

4 more days till testing...hmmm I think though I may wait it out until I am actually late. I dont want to waste money on pregger tests. LOL I am so cheap,


----------



## Kyoun009

Good luck mk, will be praying for ya!


----------



## MrsCompass

But maybe that's the best way to go :) If I wasn't getting a blood test (which is technically 'free' - thank you Ontario!) ... I wouldn't test either. I'm too cheap too!!!

Are you feeling any symptoms?

My hubby said his "puppies" (boobies) are looking healthy (bigger). Could it be a sign? I think it's just from the HCG shot, though.


----------



## Chook

I started testing already and so far bfn! It's still early days though. I think I'm 10 dpo but ff has me at 8dpo. I unfortanlty have to test early because I have lupus and as soon as I see a bfp I have to start injections. I wish I could get all the money back I've wasted on negative test lol. Hoping to start reading about all your bfp soon xox


----------



## MKHewson

MrsCompass said:


> But maybe that's the best way to go :) If I wasn't getting a blood test (which is technically 'free' - thank you Ontario!) ... I wouldn't test either. I'm too cheap too!!!
> 
> Are you feeling any symptoms?
> 
> My hubby said his "puppies" (boobies) are looking healthy (bigger). Could it be a sign? I think it's just from the HCG shot, though.

I haven't felt much, I am trying my hardest not to read into symptoms LOL. JUst counting down the days LOL


----------



## MrsCompass

Hi Chook - I took a look at your chart. I think I agree with FF, about your ovulation date. I do think you're at 8DPO. But your temp rise today is a good sign. My fingers are crossed that your temp will stay up :)

MK ... we're soooo close!!! The wait will finally be over soon. As I type this, it's hard not to notice the cramps I'm feeling right now ... like AF is coming :(


----------



## Chook

Thank you mrscompass for taking a look at my chart. I was thinking it was two days earlier as I had extreme o pains but maybe it was just my ovaries gearing up to ovulate. I'm terrible at working out my chart. If I did ovulate 8 days ago I'm guttered as it's the only day we didn't do the deed!!!


----------



## MKHewson

MrsCompass said:


> Hi Chook - I took a look at your chart. I think I agree with FF, about your ovulation date. I do think you're at 8DPO. But your temp rise today is a good sign. My fingers are crossed that your temp will stay up :)
> 
> MK ... we're soooo close!!! The wait will finally be over soon. As I type this, it's hard not to notice the cramps I'm feeling right now ... like AF is coming :(

Well we are not out till the witch sings, I have to admit I haven't been pms'n at all. So who's to say LOL. The idea of a Christmas BFP is exciting, but my last pregnancy was something out of a hallmark movie, my best friend was visiting me from Ottawa, she just found she was pregnant. So here we were best friends who haven't lived in the same province since high school and now we were due a month apart. I was so sad when i mc, but somehow I rallied the strength to be there for the birth of her son, it was the most perfectly hard day of life. The idea of being pregnant it so scary....I dont know how I will deal if it happens. I am having one of those days I guess where i doubt the process


----------



## Chook

That must have been so hard for you! Your stronger then me. I mc the day my friend had her baby boy and I was so jealous and angry at the time. I'm fine with it now but I actually didn't like her for about a week and I still feel guilty for it. Im also stressing about falling again. 2012 may be our year. I think waiting for a Christmas bfp might make me crash snd burn so I'm not getting me hopes up.


----------



## MKHewson

Chook said:


> That must have been so hard for you! Your stronger then me. I mc the day my friend had her baby boy and I was so jealous and angry at the time. I'm fine with it now but I actually didn't like her for about a week and I still feel guilty for it. Im also stressing about falling again. 2012 may be our year. I think waiting for a Christmas bfp might make me crash snd burn so I'm not getting me hopes up.

I cried that day the whole way from Ottawa to Toronto....I was more worried that I would let my sadness shine through her beautiful day. She is su7ch an amazing friend, even commented to her husband, that she kinda wished it was her that MC, as she already has one child. Can you imagine, oh my she is the best friend a women could have.


----------



## Tiffany231

Hey Ladies....I can't wait to hear if we have any Christmas BFP's!! I'm out of the running since the wicked witch AF showed up...MEANIE!! I took another 20mg of Femara yesterday and trying to keep my hopes up this round. I read WAY too much into symptoms last cycle and at least know what to expect this go around. I found out I screwed up my HCG injections too...just 165 bucks down the drain....no biggie. I was confused and gave myself a shot on what I thought was peak day and I was supposed to do only days 3,5,7,9 AFTER peak day...what an idiot :) I am also NOT going to test until 17dpo like my doctor stated..cause that false positive is the pitts!! 

GOOD LUCK to all you ladies still in the 2WW....praying for you and if it doesn't happen this time, we will look forward to a BFP in the NEW YEAR :)


----------



## siblingwishes

Tiffany231 said:


> Hey Ladies....I can't wait to hear if we have any Christmas BFP's!! I'm out of the running since the wicked witch AF showed up...MEANIE!! I took another 20mg of Femara yesterday and trying to keep my hopes up this round. I read WAY too much into symptoms last cycle and at least know what to expect this go around. I found out I screwed up my HCG injections too...just 165 bucks down the drain....no biggie. I was confused and gave myself a shot on what I thought was peak day and I was supposed to do only days 3,5,7,9 AFTER peak day...what an idiot :) I am also NOT going to test until 17dpo like my doctor stated..cause that false positive is the pitts!!
> 
> GOOD LUCK to all you ladies still in the 2WW....praying for you and if it doesn't happen this time, we will look forward to a BFP in the NEW YEAR :)

I am not sure I understand you...do you take more than one HCG injection? I will take one trigger shot on what my scan shows as my peak time...then do the deed that day, next day and next day (DH has good sperm!)


----------



## siblingwishes

MrsCompass said:


> Hi Chook - I took a look at your chart. I think I agree with FF, about your ovulation date. I do think you're at 8DPO. But your temp rise today is a good sign. My fingers are crossed that your temp will stay up :)
> 
> MK ... we're soooo close!!! The wait will finally be over soon. As I type this, it's hard not to notice the cramps I'm feeling right now ... like AF is coming :(

The cramps could be a good sign though! It is one of the pregnancy symptoms! Are you taking progesterone?


----------



## siblingwishes

Kyoun009 said:


> Hi everyone! Just gotnback from my scan. I had 8 follies on my right- 2 being 11mm and 7 follies on my left, the largest being 9mm. So I will go back for another scan sautrday morning (cd15) to see how they have grown. Are these kinda small? He mentioned increasing my dosage of femara to 5 mg next month. Does he already think I am out of luck this month? That stinks.

I am sure he was just trying to let you know that there is a gameplan just IN CASE this month doesn't go your way...but you never know! By Saturday those follies might be just right and plump! FXFX


----------



## MrsCompass

siblingwishes said:


> MrsCompass said:
> 
> 
> Hi Chook - I took a look at your chart. I think I agree with FF, about your ovulation date. I do think you're at 8DPO. But your temp rise today is a good sign. My fingers are crossed that your temp will stay up :)
> 
> MK ... we're soooo close!!! The wait will finally be over soon. As I type this, it's hard not to notice the cramps I'm feeling right now ... like AF is coming :(
> 
> The cramps could be a good sign though! It is one of the pregnancy symptoms! Are you taking progesterone?Click to expand...


I am taking progesterone suppositories every night since I ovulated and aparently, I am not to stop them until I get my definite negative test from my clinic. 

You're right .. it could be a symptom, too .. OMG!!! I never thought of that.


----------



## siblingwishes

Well sure! I really hope you get your BFP!!!!


----------



## MKHewson

MrsCompass said:


> siblingwishes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsCompass said:
> 
> 
> Hi Chook - I took a look at your chart. I think I agree with FF, about your ovulation date. I do think you're at 8DPO. But your temp rise today is a good sign. My fingers are crossed that your temp will stay up :)
> 
> MK ... we're soooo close!!! The wait will finally be over soon. As I type this, it's hard not to notice the cramps I'm feeling right now ... like AF is coming :(
> 
> The cramps could be a good sign though! It is one of the pregnancy symptoms! Are you taking progesterone?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am taking progesterone suppositories every night since I ovulated and aparently, I am not to stop them until I get my definite negative test from my clinic.
> 
> You're right .. it could be a symptom, too .. OMG!!! I never thought of that.Click to expand...

I hope so....I am feeling grumpy today and i was super emotional this morning, well hm pretty much all day lmao. So you never know for me, I think AF is coming..,but maybe lady luck has other plans


----------



## cooch

Hmm, cramps. I've been getting those. Are yours less like AF cramps and more a dull pain above pubic bone? I'm getting that and have also felt pains inside my hip bone x


----------



## MKHewson

I just feel moody LOL my poor DH, i dont know how he does it, even though he drives me bananas LOL so...you give and you take.


----------



## MrsCompass

The cramps I'm getting now are the same cramps like when I get AF. But I also had them when I was pregnant in August but didn't know about the pregnancy yet. 

So, who knows ....

My bbt is still up there (see chart) and typically at 9 DPO it's on it's way down. So, that's what's holding my hopes up. All other symptoms, I can't tell because of all the medication. I can't differentiate the side effects vs. symptoms.


----------



## MKHewson

MrsCompass said:


> The cramps I'm getting now are the same cramps like when I get AF. But I also had them when I was pregnant in August but didn't know about the pregnancy yet.
> 
> So, who knows ....
> 
> My bbt is still up there (see chart) and typically at 9 DPO it's on it's way down. So, that's what's holding my hopes up. All other symptoms, I can't tell because of all the medication. I can't differentiate the side effects vs. symptoms.

I never tried tempting before how does it work....I am always hot lol so


----------



## Shareena

Hello ladies,

Welcome to the new comers!! Hopefully femara is our lucky pill:)

AFM: I am going in for Bhcg tomo and I feel super nervous. Like Mrs.Compass , I don't know how to differentiate between symptoms or medication but i guess i will know tomo. Please pray for me ladies, and I will be praying for all you ladies!!


----------



## MrsCompass

SHAREENA!!! I was just wondering about you ... tomorrow is the BIG day!!! Keep us in the loop. We're going to celebrate with you :) 

Get your pom-pom's ready for Shareena, girls!!! Fingers crossed for you and I will say a prayer for you ...


----------



## MrsCompass

Chook said:


> Thank you mrscompass for taking a look at my chart. I was thinking it was two days earlier as I had extreme o pains but maybe it was just my ovaries gearing up to ovulate. I'm terrible at working out my chart. If I did ovulate 8 days ago I'm guttered as it's the only day we didn't do the deed!!!

Temping can play with your head, huh? It does with mine. But with charting, I have learned soooo much about TTC, my cycle and my body. I actually make copies for my doctor and she keeps them in her file. My last visit with her, I was even surprise that she took the time to go through the charts with me. What does she have to say about my chart? She said, "We have to fix your ovulation day and make it sooner". Hahaha ... uhm you think?!

Chook, I think you're still okay even if you didn't do the deed since you did it a couple of days earlier. I have heard and read that those female sperms live longer :)

I'm going to be stalk your chart. I love looking at people's chart. I'm obsessed. lol!


----------



## siblingwishes

I posted this in another place too, but what I want to know is if anyone starting OPK's to make sure they didn't ovulate early on Femara. If so, when did you start to POAS? I am thinking of starting on CD 8, as my scan isn't until CD 11 and if I O'd early I would be really upset!


----------



## MKHewson

So hmm 2 more days until testing, jesus....I hate waiting...but I am fairly certain the PMS is coming. I am teary....and emotional.


----------



## MrsCompass

Hi Sibling - I used OPK but I usually test as soon as I see a dip on my bbt chart. I'm one of those lucky ones that get a dip as heads up before ovulation. 

Mind you, I'm not 100% trusting my OPK due to my PCOS. 

Some of the threads I read suggest testing 1 full week prior to suspected ovulation date.


----------



## siblingwishes

MrsCompass said:


> Hi Sibling - I used OPK but I usually test as soon as I see a dip on my bbt chart. I'm one of those lucky ones that get a dip as heads up before ovulation.
> 
> Mind you, I'm not 100% trusting my OPK due to my PCOS.
> 
> Some of the threads I read suggest testing 1 full week prior to suspected ovulation date.

Thanks MrsC! When are you going to test?


----------



## MrsCompass

MKHewson said:


> So hmm 2 more days until testing, jesus....I hate waiting...but I am fairly certain the PMS is coming. I am teary....and emotional.

Yes 2 more days! :happydance: I am sure AF is around the corner for me, too, MK :cry:

This morning hubby and I were texting. I told him, I have a feeling it will be negative. He wrote back and said, "it's okay, hun, try one more cycle and if that's not successful, we're going to ask for IUI". I cried buckets when I read that. I was so happy to know that he is with me on this. In the past, I felt like I was the only person ttc'ing in our relationship. 

Hang in there!


----------



## siblingwishes

MKHewson said:


> So hmm 2 more days until testing, jesus....I hate waiting...but I am fairly certain the PMS is coming. I am teary....and emotional.

Try not to give up hope just yet! The crazy thing about PMS symptoms is that theya re also PG symptoms! You know, just to mess with our heads even more!


----------



## siblingwishes

MrsCompass said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> So hmm 2 more days until testing, jesus....I hate waiting...but I am fairly certain the PMS is coming. I am teary....and emotional.
> 
> Yes 2 more days! :happydance: I am sure AF is around the corner for me, too, MK :cry:
> 
> This morning hubby and I were texting. I told him, I have a feeling it will be negative. He wrote back and said, "it's okay, hun, try one more cycle and if that's not successful, we're going to ask for IUI". I cried buckets when I read that. I was so happy to know that he is with me on this. In the past, I felt like I was the only person ttc'ing in our relationship.
> 
> Hang in there!Click to expand...

We posted at the same time! This morning I sent my DH an email about what I wanted for Christmas, and added something at the end about can he please get me pregnant...and he wrote back that this pregnancy is all I can think about...so that made me sad - but he's right.:wacko:


----------



## Tiffany231

siblingwishes said:


> Tiffany231 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies....I can't wait to hear if we have any Christmas BFP's!! I'm out of the running since the wicked witch AF showed up...MEANIE!! I took another 20mg of Femara yesterday and trying to keep my hopes up this round. I read WAY too much into symptoms last cycle and at least know what to expect this go around. I found out I screwed up my HCG injections too...just 165 bucks down the drain....no biggie. I was confused and gave myself a shot on what I thought was peak day and I was supposed to do only days 3,5,7,9 AFTER peak day...what an idiot :) I am also NOT going to test until 17dpo like my doctor stated..cause that false positive is the pitts!!
> 
> GOOD LUCK to all you ladies still in the 2WW....praying for you and if it doesn't happen this time, we will look forward to a BFP in the NEW YEAR :)
> 
> I am not sure I understand you...do you take more than one HCG injection? I will take one trigger shot on what my scan shows as my peak time...then do the deed that day, next day and next day (DH has good sperm!)Click to expand...

Hello Siblingwishes! I am not doing a trigger shot and that is what confused me because I saw that's what everyone else was doing. My doc is using small doses of HCG on days 3,5,7,9 after ovulation for progesterone therapy because my levels were low. I wasn't supposed to give myself a shot on the day I ovulated...but I did. All I can do now is try again and hope for the best. I am desperately trying to increase my CM too...it just isn't very good :(


----------



## MKHewson

Thanks Compass and Siblingwishes, I am having a pity me kinda day, I was out buying a Christmas card fro my hubby, and read the front and I loved it. Then inside the next line read something about running outside with our kids. That did it for me, I am wanting a little life of my own. I look at husband sweet face and I picture our child looking back at me. I will be 35 in May, and I know i am not old, but it is older when you think of having a child.


----------



## MrsCompass

Awww MK ... I know what you mean. Hope you feel better soon and I'm praying for you BFP.


----------



## Shareena

Well, I just got my BFN!! I am so disappointed :(
I feel so mad at myself and feel that I let down my husband more!
This is so hard...I just hate ittttttttt


----------



## siblingwishes

Well MK I rally hope you get your BFP for Christmas! FXFXFX


----------



## MrsCompass

Shareena said:


> Well, I just got my BFN!! I am so disappointed :(
> I feel so mad at myself and feel that I let down my husband more!
> This is so hard...I just hate ittttttttt

:nope: I'm sorry, Shareena. 

Don't be too hard on yourself. I'm sure your Husband doesn't feel that you let him down and loves you just as much if not even more for being so persistent. 

This is really hard. BigBigHUGS!!


----------



## Tiffany231

Sorry Shareena. I know how hard this process is. There were many months I convinced myself I was PG...but AF always came... along with the disappointment. I stopped talking to my husband about it and I think he convinced himself it will never happen... but it is just his way of dealing with it. 

I'm sure your husband is not disappointed with you since it is not your fault. He knows you are doing all you can. Ultimately, it is in God's hands :) I will be trying along with you for a New Year's BFN! Do something nice for yourself...have a glass of wine...tell DH to bring you on a date...it will get better...praying for you!


----------



## siblingwishes

Shareena, Sorry for your BFN! I am sure your DH does not blame you in the least bit! I think they just don't really know how to express themselves when it comes to this stuff!


----------



## Charisse28

Sorry about the BFN Shareena, I often feel the same way but my husband reassures me that everything will work out in our favor. I'm sure you DH loves you and does not feel like you have let him down. Easier said than done but don't give up and try not to be so hard on yourself. ~BIG HUGS~:hugs:


----------



## MrsCompass

How are you doing, Charisse?


----------



## Charisse28

MrsCompass said:


> How are you doing, Charisse?

I'm doing great, thanks for asking:) How about yourself?
Got my follie scan on Monday and I'm excited and I'm just leaving it in God's hands. I get to take my good luck charm with me (DS) since they're out of school now.


----------



## MrsCompass

Mk ... Goodluck today!!! Lots of babydusts!!!


----------



## cooch

I'm out! AF not here but can smell the witch a mile off. Good luck everyone x


----------



## MrsCompass

I'm out, too. I want AF to come NOW so I can start the next cycle. This will be my second round of Letrozole. I hope AF doesnt taker her sweet time.


----------



## MKHewson

I haven't tested yet I am waiting a few more days, as we didn't know the exact day of ov'd. So I am waiting (if I can) till tuesday.


----------



## Shareena

Hello ladies,

Thank you for the support and understanding ladies. I am feeling better today!

Remember ladies, nobody is out till AF comes. Good luck and hoping to see some BFP here soon.


----------



## MrsCompass

AF is definitely here today. I started spotting this morning. It hit me last night and broke down. Off to the next cycle and goodluck again everyone ...


----------



## MKHewson

MrsCompass said:


> AF is definitely here today. I started spotting this morning. It hit me last night and broke down. Off to the next cycle and goodluck again everyone ...

I tested this am, I am out as well. I took a positive note from it, it so hard to hide not drinking during the holidays. When i was pregnant before I told people a little too soon, and I decided if i am lucky enough to conceive I would want 16-20 weeks. So I am off to Winnipeg to spend Christmas with my mom, so I will drink and be merry....having a relaxing time. Then hit the bedroom when we get back LOL.


Mrs.C, sorry about you AF showing, but girl I am confident the new years will bring it....(p.s when I took fermara before it only took 6 months to get preggers so keep a chin up)


----------



## MrsCompass

Thanks MK! I'm real sorry about your loss .. I didn't know this about you. How long ago was this?

I called my Clinic and we're doing another round of femara. If this cycle is not successful, we might try IUI.


----------



## MKHewson

MrsCompass said:


> Thanks MK! I'm real sorry about your loss .. I didn't know this about you. How long ago was this?
> 
> I called my Clinic and we're doing another round of femara. If this cycle is not successful, we might try IUI.

Yes, I mc may 2010, while visiting friends in the US, it was wild really. I was achy and slightly crampy but didn't worry. In the night I cough and felt like I had to pee, and when I put my hand to check it was red blood. I made it thank god to the washroom it happen, I was in shock. I never really told my DH until the drive back days later. LOL I didn't want to worry anyone, can you imagine...here i was out shopping at best buy, going through insane pain. I just had to keep moving forward. It wasn't until I came back I had the MC confirmed and I went through a week long natural MC. I was 11.5 weeks, but I suspect it began 3 weeks prior.


----------



## MrsCompass

MK, you're one heck of a woman! You're my hero!!! Always thinking about others first. 
I'm sorry again. *BIGHUGS!*

The witch is all over me now as I type this. She's sooo mean!!! I can't even concentrate at work, hence I'm on here. I just want it to happen so badly and have my little one already. 

My DH's advise for the day ... "just go with the flow, honey". LOL! Poor guy.


----------



## cooch

AF arrived! However my bloods are within range (according to Napro) for the first time (thanks to the extra HCG).

UK levels
P 64.3
E 673


----------



## siblingwishes

Cooch, MK and Mrs C - Sorry AF is here for you all! I am just finishing mine...waiting to go for a scan on Wednesday. Today was my first doubling of the Metformin - felt ill this morning but am better now.

MK - I like you're positive attitude and I hope you have a lovely holiday away!
Mrs. C - Maybe the Femara will work next round and you won't have to do IUI!


----------



## MrsCompass

Thanks SiblingWishes! Goodluck to all of us this time around. 

How long have you been taking metformin? What dose? I'm on 1500mg (500mg x 3/day). This drug is tough but I believe in it. It will get easier. Sometimes, DH and I are out shopping and when metformin kicks in, I'm like a chicken with their head cut off running around looking for a bathroom! LMAO! I would look at DH and say, "MET! Gotta go!"

I go in on Wednesday as well for my day 3 scan and blood work to make sure that I'm good to go with my 2nd round of Letrozole. I won't be monitored this cycle as the clinic closes for the holidays. They open again on the 9th of January.


----------



## MKHewson

siblingwishes said:


> Cooch, MK and Mrs C - Sorry AF is here for you all! I am just finishing mine...waiting to go for a scan on Wednesday. Today was my first doubling of the Metformin - felt ill this morning but am better now.
> 
> MK - I like you're positive attitude and I hope you have a lovely holiday away!
> Mrs. C - Maybe the Femara will work next round and you won't have to do IUI!

Thanks, I try to remain positive, I haven't been back on meds TTC for while, its only been 3 months. So I know it will take time, my husband bought this for me, well a version of this 
https://i44.tinypic.com/25hkg2q.jpg

its my kind of motto about it all LOL


----------



## Shareena

I am so sorry MrsCompass, I guess this is not our cycle. Well, atleast we can enjoy the holidays with a glass of wine rite :). My clinic is already closed so I am not being monitored either so its a natural cycle for me.

I think we were getting the symptoms because of progesterone suppositories so for next cycle no symptoms spotting at all. 

Atleast you already got your AF and i am still waiting for it. I dont know why i am taking long maybe I have a long LP.

Cooch, good luck to you for this new cycle.

Mk- Enjoy your holidays with a glass of wine :) and we will start the new cycle with the year.

Have a great Monday galz!!


----------



## MrsCompass

Thanks Shareena. I promised myself not to sweat and obsess over any "symptom" during my future TWW. Lesson learned!

Who knows Shareena, this "natural" cycle might be your goodluck. Hope you get your witch soon!!! When did you stop your progesterone?


----------



## cooch

Thanks ladies. Like your motto MKHewson. x


----------



## LolaM

Hello, ladies. I have been TTC for almost 1 year < not long at all, i know> I have uterus dydelphys, small ovaries, low progesterone AND a short cycle! I have had an MRI, and HCG, several ultrasounds and physical exams. I spent 2 cycles on clomid <love the fuzzy brain> and am now on Metformin 1000 mg and Letrozole 5mg on day 3-7. My husband, on the other hand has above average SC-he is so ready for a baby! The worst part is EVERYONE around us is having babies, I guess we should have started TTC sooner so everyone ELSE could get preggo sooner! :dohh:

On Tuesday I have to go in for another follicle study because I changed medications.


----------



## LolaM

HA! HA! the SAME thing happens to me!


----------



## MrsCompass

:wave: LOLAM!!! Goodluck on Tuesday, grow follies grow!!! Come back and let us know how you do. 

Don't you just love what metformin do to us in public ... This is me at Marshall's yesterday :wohoo: (that's me looking for the closest bathroom). lol


----------



## MKHewson

MrsCompass said:


> :wave: LOLAM!!! Goodluck on Tuesday, grow follies grow!!! Come back and let us know how you do.
> 
> Don't you just love what metformin do to us in public ... This is me at Marshall's yesterday :wohoo: (that's me looking for the closest bathroom). lol

LOL that me at Marshalls in the US when i was shopping....LOL


----------



## MKHewson

OH AF came this morning with vengeance, the only thing that makes me happy about it that I must be producing an amazing lining. Oh well I guess now i can have lots of wine with my mom. lol


----------



## MrsCompass

It's a fresh new cycle for us, MK! A new hope .. new beginning!!! And our cycles are close again :) How long was your cycle? Mine was 31 days, ovulated on CD#19. 

I stopped by at Shoppers Drug Mart today to buy Evening Primrose Oil. It's supposed to help with EWCM ... quality and quantity. I don't think I'm producing enough EWCM. It was on sale from $22.99 to $9.99. I'll give it a try this cycle and see what it does to my body.


----------



## MKHewson

MrsCompass said:


> It's a fresh new cycle for us, MK! A new hope .. new beginning!!! And our cycles are close again :) How long was your cycle? Mine was 31 days, ovulated on CD#19.
> 
> I stopped by at Shoppers Drug Mart today to buy Evening Primrose Oil. It's supposed to help with EWCM ... quality and quantity. I don't think I'm producing enough EWCM. It was on sale from $22.99 to $9.99. I'll give it a try this cycle and see what it does to my body.

I think I am about 30-31 day as well, ovulated sometime between day 14-16. OMG my cramps are vicious...I would have went home from work, but the hubby works nights, and is asleep with our doggie and she would sound the alarm if I went in the house.


----------



## MrsCompass

Hope you feel better. Do you have warm bottle with you? That should help. Mine is not as painful but it's a lot. TMI ... I was soaking this morning and it wasn't even 10am yet. 

Are you going to be on Letrozole on this cycle? I will be. My Doctor doesn't want to increase the dosage since I will not be monitored this time around (love her for not being risky).


----------



## MKHewson

MrsCompass said:


> Hope you feel better. Do you have warm bottle with you? That should help. Mine is not as painful but it's a lot. TMI ... I was soaking this morning and it wasn't even 10am yet.
> 
> Are you going to be on Letrozole on this cycle? I will be. My Doctor doesn't want to increase the dosage since I will not be monitored this time around (love her for not being risky).

Yes my Dr. has actually left me on auto pilot, we know this is the combo that works I know when to BD. So unless I want to do anymore cycle monitoring I wont. Its just a matter of A meeting B and creating C lol.


----------



## siblingwishes

MKHewson said:


> MrsCompass said:
> 
> 
> :wave: LOLAM!!! Goodluck on Tuesday, grow follies grow!!! Come back and let us know how you do.
> 
> Don't you just love what metformin do to us in public ... This is me at Marshall's yesterday :wohoo: (that's me looking for the closest bathroom). lol
> 
> LOL that me at Marshalls in the US when i was shopping....LOLClick to expand...

Hahaha oh well for me I am having the opposite problem! Today is day 2 at 1000 mg and yesterday and today I am (sorry tmi) constipated! Did not expect that! :dohh:


----------



## siblingwishes

LolaM said:


> Hello, ladies. I have been TTC for almost 1 year < not long at all, i know> I have uterus dydelphys, small ovaries, low progesterone AND a short cycle! I have had an MRI, and HCG, several ultrasounds and physical exams. I spent 2 cycles on clomid <love the fuzzy brain> and am now on Metformin 1000 mg and Letrozole 5mg on day 3-7. My husband, on the other hand has above average SC-he is so ready for a baby! The worst part is EVERYONE around us is having babies, I guess we should have started TTC sooner so everyone ELSE could get preggo sooner! :dohh:
> 
> On Tuesday I have to go in for another follicle study because I changed medications.

When did you start the Metformin and Letrozole? What CD are you on? And how did your scan go today?


----------



## LolaM

This is my first cycle with metformin and letrozole. Got some good news from the DR. My temps look good, and i have at least 3 follicles that are 14 mm each. He thinks i will ovulate in the next day or 2!


----------



## LolaM

Also, im on CD 11


----------



## siblingwishes

LolaM said:


> Also, im on CD 11

Lola, we are close! I am CD10 and go for my follie scan tomorrow! My first cycle buddy! Are you doing an HCG trigger shot? Or just opk and timed intercourse?

Cyndy


----------



## MKHewson

I am liking our little group, Happy Holidays and Merry Christmas ( as appropriate to you) I am hope that 2012 brings us all the thing we want most. :xmas6::xmas7:


----------



## LolaM

siblingwishes said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> Also, im on CD 11
> 
> Lola, we are close! I am CD10 and go for my follie scan tomorrow! My first cycle buddy! Are you doing an HCG trigger shot? Or just opk and timed intercourse?
> 
> CyndyClick to expand...

 
WOW! A cycle buddy! :hugs: My cycles are between 26 and 29 days! GLTY! No trigger shots, just temps, OPK, timed intercourse and meds! Maybe this will be our month! :dust:


----------



## MrsCompass

MKHewson said:


> I am liking our little group, Happy Holidays and Merry Christmas ( as appropriate to you) I am hope that 2012 brings us all the thing we want most. :xmas6::xmas7:


Thank you, MK!!! Merry Christmas to you too!:hugs:


----------



## MKHewson

Oh AF beat me down tonight, I lost it.....cried the hardest I have in along time. I think i needed to admit no matter my optimism, I want a child. I think I am going to stay off Facebook, i find all the more upsetting now. This time of year has always been a challenge for me....but tonight I just feel sad. I am kinda glad the hubby is at work lol. I need the alone time.


----------



## LolaM

MKHewson said:


> Oh AF beat me down tonight, I lost it.....cried the hardest I have in along time. I think i needed to admit no matter my optimism, I want a child. I think I am going to stay off Facebook, i find all the more upsetting now. This time of year has always been a challenge for me....but tonight I just feel sad. I am kinda glad the hubby is at work lol. I need the alone time.

Im sorry you are having such a rough time. I find that I can no longer watch Pampers commercials because I will just burst into tears :cry:

I had to take a nap after my dr appt, i was so tired and tonight im not feeling so great but its 5 days to christmas and 4 days to O Day:sex: I say...BRING IT ON!! :xmas8:


----------



## MrsCompass

Hello Ladies ....

MK, I hope you're feeling better. I was the same and broke down on Sunday night. I felt helpless. My husband's advise ... "go with the flow" ... and I snapped when he said that. LOL. I feel bad now. And I grew even angrier when he said, "don't think about it every minute of the day". Although, I know he's right.

I feel for you, MK. You're going to be such a great Mom!! We're all here to support and listen as we understand and we're all on the same boat. You ladies have helped me keep my sanity through all of this. So thank you to each one of you! :hugs:


----------



## MKHewson

Its so true, I dont know what I had done before this site. My friends try and help but they dont get it, not really. They have their kids.


----------



## MrsCompass

Anyone with me on Letrazole / Femara this cycle? I start my 1 out of 5 pills tonight (Day 3).


----------



## MKHewson

MrsCompass said:


> Anyone with me on Letrazole / Femara this cycle? I start my 1 out of 5 pills tonight (Day 3).

I start day 4. so Friday for me, 3 pills per day. We are on schedule again, which I am so thankful.


----------



## MrsCompass

Great to hear, My! I'll be your stalker again :) I Had my scan today and we found 12 follicles on each ovary. Fingers crossed! May this be our lucky cycle.


----------



## Cridge

Here you girls are! (cooch, shareena, siblingwishes...who did I miss from our other thread?) Can I join your group?! 

I'm close to finishing up a 10mg cycle and will be starting another 10mg cycle probably on Christmas day (assuming af sticks to schedule). I have PCOS and didn't respond at all to doses less than 10mg, but had an amazingly perfect cycle on 10mg (with the hlep of inositol). I'm also on 2500mg metformin - a lot, I know. 

I've dealt with pcos for 14 years, have a 9 year old son thanks to gonal-f and metformin. I've ttc with various degrees over the years but when I turned 34 I realized I had a year until I was considered virtually dead in the fertility world, so dh and I decided to kick it up for a year and see what happens.

There seem to be a lot of girls with cycles fairly close together - how fun! It's so nice to chat with others going through the same things, so I hope you don't mind me joining in. I'm going to try to bring over a couple other women from the other thread as well. :)


----------



## MrsCompass

Hi Cridge!!! I say the more the merrier. Let's all combat PCOS together ... hahaha!

Well, to keep you (and other ladies) up to speed as to where I am in my cycle.

Today is my Day#3, and I'm starting 1 of 5 pills of 2.5mg of letrazole/femara. Last cycle was my first and it made me produce and I release 2 mature eggs. This cycle, I'm only going to be on letrazole, metformin and I added evening primrose oil into the combo. I won't be getting the HCG trigger shot as my clinic is closed for the holidays. But that's okay, I atleast know how I do with just letrazole. 

WHOA! 2500mg of metformin? I'm still having a hard time with 1500mg. How long are your cycles with letrazole? It's good that you found the dosage that works with your body. Here's to hoping you get your BFP for Christmas!!! Cheers!

P.S. Do you have any experiene with Evening Primrose Oil?


----------



## MKHewson

So was counting my days, and my day 12 which was the first day my DR. want me to :sex: will be my first day back from holidays and new years eve as well LOL.


----------



## Shareena

Hello ladies:xmas3:,

Mrs.Compass- Wow!! That's alot of follies :) It looks like you will have a much better chance this cycle.:xmas8:

Welcome to this group Cridge :). :xmas12:

AFM: I am still waiting for my AF:growlmad:. I don't know what's happening. I took my last progesterone suppository on Thursday. I wish I had my Af already because we have a bunch of parties next week and I don't want to be having my period then. 

I know these parties are going to make me sad just seeing everybody with children but you can't change the reality of things. I feel like nobody understands except the ladies on this forum, thank god I found it.I never thought you can feel so lonely being with all these friends around you yet you heart and soul is empty inside.:cry::cry::cry:

Merry Christmas:xmas9: and Happy new year Ladies. Hope this new year brings all of us luck and hopefully we will all have our bundle of joy by next christmas.:xmas12::xmas7::xmas8:


----------



## MrsCompass

Hi Shareena - that is a long time to wait for AF. I wonder what's taking her so long. They say, you should get your period within 5 days of stopping the progesterone, so maybe, it is just right around the corner. 

We're all going to stick together like glue in 2012, right ladies? We're going to get our BFP's!!! one after the other if not all at the same time.


----------



## MrsCompass

Hello Again ... I wanted to share this with you. I have to admit I am clueless about our hormones and what they do. I thought I'd research about hormones and really get to know their functions and purpose so that I know how to help my body. I must understand the basics right?! 

In researching, I came across this website. I thought it is wonderful and really explains the hormones very well, in plain english. Here it is ... 

https://users.rcn.com/jkimball.ma.ultranet/BiologyPages/S/SexHormones.html


----------



## Cridge

:hugs: Shareena! How many dpo are you? You were 13 when they did a beta, right? Hmmm.....

MrsCompass - yes - 2500mg is a LOT. My body pretty much sucks. :haha: I don't think the metformin has done much for me anyway, but my doc wanted to up the dosage because we weren't seeing improvements in my blood work at 2000mg. I had OD (ovarian drilling) done and about 2 months later there was a major improvement, but she had me start on the 2500mg before we saw that. Anyway, I'd love to be taking less, or none at all, but I'm carrying on.

In my previous letrozole cycles, I used NPC to bring on af as I didn't produce any follies. This current cycle (10mg) is the first cycle I've responded to the letrozole/femara (what do you girls typically call it on this thread?) and I'm shooting for a 30 day cycle. I ovulated on CD14 (magical!) and I have a 16 day LP. 

I'm 15dpo today but I was testing negative with hpt's up through 13dpo. Although, if it weren't for those negs, I would say I'm pregnant - I just feel it - but I'm holding out until Friday to know for sure. Plus I've had some PMS-y things going on that are typical, yet slightly atypical for me. (Like I typically have sore nipples but yesterday my boobs were achey all around = atypical). So we'll see. I've already stocked up on tampons and refilled my femara rx, so I'm ready to head into the next cycle if needs be.


----------



## cooch

That's funny Cridge, I felt pregnant this cycle- but no. Probably due to the HCG I have been taking.


----------



## MrsCompass

MKHewson said:


> So was counting my days, and my day 12 which was the first day my DR. want me to :sex: will be my first day back from holidays and new years eve as well LOL.

WHOA! Is that meant to be or what!!???!! :happydance: PERFECT TIMING!!


----------



## MKHewson

MrsCompass said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> So was counting my days, and my day 12 which was the first day my DR. want me to :sex: will be my first day back from holidays and new years eve as well LOL.
> 
> WHOA! Is that meant to be or what!!???!! :happydance: PERFECT TIMING!!Click to expand...

I know hey , full of Christmas food, all relax....magic might happen lol. I am so looking forward to some vacation time.


----------



## Tiffany231

Hey Ladies...haven't been on in a couple days but I've really enjoyed catching up on everyone's posts. Sorry no one received their BFP this month but I'm looking forward to Round Two of Letrozole for all of us. Today is CD10 for me...already took all of my little Letro pills and just waiting for the magic. I should be OV'd on Christmas day so looks like DH and I will be getting busy at my parents...EWWW.....I know. 

I'm definitely looking forward to relaxing with the family and I hope everyone has a Merry Christmas.

Oh...and BTW...it looks like my sister-in-law who is 3 MONTHS PREGGO by her horrible abusive boyfriend will be moving in with us....I am going to need a lot of patience and prayer I think!


----------



## Chiles

Okay well I guess this will be the new "Femara Friends" 

Update, I will be testing tomorrow, If no BFP I will be starting Provera, Calling RE and they are going to go head and order my injectables for my January cycle. Af should be here early jan. Hope we get bfp's and babies in 2012!!!!


----------



## Chiles

OMG, I just thought about it, I may not belong here anymore....:(


----------



## MrsCompass

Yeah ... we should start a new group, "Femara Friends" .. that's a good one Chilles!

Aww Chilles ... you better visit us and keep us up to date about your journey. I hope you get your surprise BFP and you won't need the injections. A baby boy December???? Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Chiles

AWWW thanks, I will keep you all updated. I may still have to do femara? not sure just yet/ But If I don't I will still check in, and check out you ladies updates as well.


----------



## Cridge

Tiffany231 said:


> so looks like DH and I will be getting busy at my parents...EWWW.....I know.

tiffany - our ds was conceived at my parents.... in bunk beds! hahaha!! Sometimes you just have to do what you have to do! :haha:

Cooch - I know... I'm trying not to allow myself to think I'm pregnant. I keep telling myself that I just need to get to Friday and then the truth with come out (among other things :haha:) and all my hopes will be dashed. haha. There are just some things that have been happening that are very suspicious, but I'm SURE it's just my body playing tricks on me. Somehow it's always hard to keep that glimmer of hope at bay though, right? It's a vicious cycle. :wacko: I'm totally prepared for next cycle though, so I'm being very realistic about things.

Chiles - fx'd for you tomorrow!


----------



## MKHewson

I think starting a femara friends idea will be great. I wish all you ladies the best of luck with you treatments, I hope Santa is very good to you.


----------



## Chiles

Thanks ladies!!! Same tooo you all!


----------



## LolaM

you had 2 HSG's? OW OW OOOOW--I barely made it through the FIRST one, never again, no siree BOB!:nope:


----------



## Chook

Af showed up today two days late just to keep my hopes up and bring me crashing down lol. I'm sorry we haven't had and bfp's here yet. Looks like I'm going to be having a merry merry Christmas! I'm not going to be on Clomid or femara this cycle as my doctor like to have a break every 3 months. Good luck to all you lovely ladies!!! I will keep poping in so I don't miss you getting you bfp's!!! Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## Charisse28

Hi ladies,

I had my first u/s on Monday at CD13 were they saw 1 dominant follie at 12mm. I went back two days later (today) on CD15 and it had grown to 17mm and lining is 8mm! I got my Ovidrel injection today and my Dr. instructed DH and I to BD for the next three days! I am hoping to get a BFP the first week in Jan. but don't want to get my hopes up too high. FX'd we all get our babies in 2012, Happy Holidays everyone:)


----------



## MrsCompass

Okay Ladies ... As Chilles suggested a new name for our group ... I'm starting the new group, come and find ... "FEMARA FRIENDS".
I woke up early and couldn't sleep so, I tracked everyone's CD and summarized it. lol 
Yes, I'm a geek! lol

See you in Femara Friends!!!


----------



## siblingwishes

Ladies, I am now hooked up into Femara Friends! I posted an update from my scan yesterday. See you over there! Thanks MrsC!!!


----------

